# Sears September



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2016)

We are riding a couple of Elgins this weekend in the Hurricane Coaster so I decided to bring all my Elgins out for a photo op--'35 Bluebird, '35 Bluebird, '37 Skylark, '38 Robin, '41 Miss America, and '40 Twin 20. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice Shawn, but where a 38 Bluebird?


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 10, 2016)

Gorgeous line-up. The passion is obvious!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Very nice Shawn, but where a 38 Bluebird?




I only like the 'real' Bluebirds! The '38 doesn't do anything for me. They slapped a tank on a Robin frame and called it a day. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 10, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I only like the 'real' Bluebirds! The '38 doesn't do anything for me. They slapped a tank on a Robin frame and called it a day. V/r Shawn



gee Shawn, don't hold back, what do you really think?


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet rides, Shawn.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Very nice Shawn, but where a 38 Bluebird?



Meh


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah, 
Throwing a 38 Bluebird into a line up like that, is like putting anchovies on a supreme pizza.
It just ruins a beautiful thing.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 10, 2016)

Well, you gotta start somewhere.
Chris


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 10, 2016)

That's a killer line up there!


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 12, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks good to me


----------



## morton (Sep 13, 2016)

Those bikes as a group are probably worth more than my house and van!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

morton said:


> Those bikes as a group are probably worth more than my house and van!!!!




Ramien noodles are actually very filling! Seriously though I count my blessings every day. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 13, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah,
> Throwing a 38 Bluebird into a line up like that, is like putting anchovies on a supreme pizza.
> It just ruins a beautiful thing.





*Hold up, cyclingday ... for some of us, putting  supreme
toppings on an anchovie pizza ruins a beautiful thing.

Although I do get yer drift regarding a '38 Bird ....

....... patric

Excellent selection of beautiful steel - Shawn !!*


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 13, 2016)

Let's see some more Sears Lineups.


----------



## Barto (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow, really nice bikes, I would be afraid of scratching them


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Barto said:


> Wow, really nice bikes, I would be afraid of scratching them




They were made to be ridden! V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice collection shawn! Stay classy and keep riding them..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 17, 2016)

Beautiful bikes Shawn!  I have a question, the Bluebirds and Twin 20 & 40's often do not have chainguards, where guards standard stock or options on these bicycles when originally sold?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2016)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Beautiful bikes Shawn!  I have a question, the Bluebirds and Twin 20 & 40's often do not have chainguards, where guards standard stock or options on these bicycles when originally sold?



No chain guards on the '35-37 Bluebirds. The Twin 20-70 models did offer guards depending on how they were ordered. The Elgin/Higgins/Hawthorne book is definetely worth having.V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the information Shawn.  I will order the book now!


----------

